# Dust collection for thinset/slab grinding?



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking for a good vacuum for the mentioned tasks, dont want to spend too much ($500-$600). One man operation, from time to time may need to be able handle 2 grinders at once. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What seems to be best to me is a good filter with a bag. Tried the fancy extractor with the auto cleaning filters. For as heavy as it was, I didn't think it did anything special.

I now have a basic Ridgid vac that does every bit as good that tyrannosaurs Bosch.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I use Dewalt mostly, around $300.









Or ProTeam has backpack ones, I use them floor hardwood floor sanding jobs, but they are about $700.(Super CoachVac)

Oops, they were, now around $400 








ProTeam website


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.dustmuzzle.com/dust_collector.php

My Festool CT22 does the dust extraction duties quite well.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

astor said:


> I use Dewalt mostly, around $300.
> 
> Or ProTeam has backpack ones, I use them floor hardwood floor sanding jobs, but they are about $700.(Super CoachVac)
> 
> ...


How do you like the Dewalt Vac?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Pick up a dust deputy http://www.amazon.com/Oneida-Molded...FZN0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323503788&sr=8-1 use what ever shopvac u have with a new filter and a drywall dust bag it will be better than you can believe 




 



 I realise this is for cutting grout but it works just as well on my cup grinder here i have it hooked up to a Nilfisk Attix 30 but it does just as good with a cheap Rigid 12 gal. on this project weighed the dust. took out 137# in the Dust dep and there was net 3.6# in the filter bag.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Any vacuum will do, just use the bag and filter specified for pick-up of drywall, cement dust and cold ashes and you will not have a spec of dust.


----------

